# Beer Cannon



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone see this ?

http://www.milbestlight.com/cannon.aspx


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

thats too funny.....beer cannon


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Had not seen that one.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I was hoping it was a cannon that fired large quantities of beer down your gullet.Then when I saw the gun I was afraid they were gonna waste a un opened beer.I was relieved to see them drink the fine beverage and fire the empty can full of crap.Not that the brand they used is a fine beverage.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Beer beer beer gimme a beer beer beer


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Beer beer beer gimme a beer beer beer


I am beginning to like this guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

skullboy said:


> I am beginning to like this guy.


Be very careful for which you wish for! lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that is what I call entertainment.


----------

